# Medication



## trust (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Hazel, i wonder if you can help me, Ive just returned from Ukraine arfter transfer but unaware i was short of medication. I only have a days supply of progesterone left!  I am taking progesterone (suppositories), sandrena (gel),duphaston (tablet). My only contact until now has been an italian pharmacy but what was meant to be within 48 hour delivery last time became 2 weeks. Im now panicking because ukraine are not allowed to help! Maybe you can tell me if there is any pharmacy in UK who i can give a prescription to?
Yours hopeful!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi trust,

I'm assuming this is a Ukranian prescription that you have? Unfortunately these are not valid in the UK and a local pharmacy would be unable to help you. I'd try speaking to your GP or nearest private fertility clinic to see if anyone there would be prepared to provide you with an alternative private prescription that you could then use in the UK.

Can you try the Italian pharmacy again and perhaps arragne for some kind of courier delivery that would guarentee next day delivery (it will cost lots but at least you'll get your meds)

Hope you can get this resolved soon. Lots of     
Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid this is one of the dangers of going abroad for treatment.

If you have Sandrena and Cyclogest on a prescription these are both available in the UK.
Unfortunately the Duphaston (Dydrogesterone) has been discontinued in the Uk for about 2 years.

I suggest you contact the pharmacists at Fertility2U as they have a couple of linked doctors who are willing to consult and sort out problems and countersign prescriptions to make them legal in the UK.
The other option is to contact a clinic such as the Bridge centre that I know has links to Ukrainian clinics.
I don't know what else to suggest.

Good luck!


----------

